# Nike Vapen?



## Brandonb91290 (Nov 7, 2011)

Has anyone used them, i have k2 maysis right now and they are getting wore and im getting heel lift and toes are going numb? I really wanna give nike boots a shot, any recomendations?


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

I just bought it. I'm size 10 in sneakers but bought the 10,5's since my left foot is apparently is half a size bigger.. Right now I have snug fit and the guys in the shop said it will break in and become much comfortable..

I was also looking at the Burton Rampant boots, which were heavenly comfortable.. Lighter than my sneakers, incredibly comfy... But at the end it didn't feel like a snowboard boot, dunno, felt too soft even in my feet. I couldn't think of myself riding in them..

From what I understand, these are entry level boots that are durable and soft, but since I'm intermediate-expert with no park experience, it should hold me for a season or two at least.

When I have the chance to try it out I'll let you know.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Brandonb91290 said:


> Has anyone used them, i have k2 maysis right now and they are getting wore and im getting heel lift and toes are going numb? I really wanna give nike boots a shot, any recomendations?


You're getting heel lift in the Maysis even with the liner boa? The thing locks me down like a champ. Unfortunately my midfoot is superwide so I might have to go with 32's which felt like Kim Kardashian's booty (soft!) when I stepped into them


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

I bought some maysis lst light and after wearing them for about 30 mins last night my foot became very uncomfortable and almost numb. I talked to my buddy today and he said the nikes were super comfy so im considering the nikes. It sucks because i wanted the boa lacing system but i dont need unhappy feet. I looked on the nike site and they dont really have a clear description on the intended use or flex for each boot so hopefully someone can chime in.


----------



## Brandonb91290 (Nov 7, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> You're getting heel lift in the Maysis even with the liner boa? The thing locks me down like a champ. Unfortunately my midfoot is superwide so I might have to go with 32's which felt like Kim Kardashian's booty (soft!) when I stepped into them


Yeah cause if i lock them down tight enough to prevent heel lift my feet go numb so i have to find the spot where its comfortable but im still locked in


----------



## Brandonb91290 (Nov 7, 2011)

stunt66 said:


> I bought some maysis lst light and after wearing them for about 30 mins last night my foot became very uncomfortable and almost numb. I talked to my buddy today and he said the nikes were super comfy so im considering the nikes. It sucks because i wanted the boa lacing system but i dont need unhappy feet. I looked on the nike site and they dont really have a clear description on the intended use or flex for each boot so hopefully someone can chime in.


Im honestly not a huge fan of the boa system i have it on my wakeboard bindings and like it but on my boots in not a fan


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

The Vapen is way softer than the Maysis. Good luck.

My suggestion is buy a boot for the fit and flex, not for the brand on the side of it...


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

Brandonb91290 said:


> Im honestly not a huge fan of the boa system i have it on my wakeboard bindings and like it but on my boots in not a fan


Sorry for the thread jack but it seems there's a lot of maysis owners here. This is my first boa set up and i went with it because I like my boots like most men like their female parts J/K I currently ride burton with the speed laces and theyre good but its a pain when i have to loosen them after a couple runs to ride the chairlift(lets the blood back in) I just thought the boas would be super easy and if needed i can loosen after each run. How come you weren't a fan? I've always liked the nikes but don't want the regular laces but I might have to bite the bullet


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

jgsqueak said:


> The Vapen is way softer than the Maysis. Good luck.
> 
> My suggestion is buy a boot for the fit and flex, not for the brand on the side of it...


Way softer? I love to bomb runs so I don't want a mushy boot.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

If you bomb hills, and you bought the Maysis, as long as you are not 350lbs, you are fine.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

stunt66 said:


> Way softer? I love to bomb runs so I don't want a mushy boot.


yup way softer. start looking at the zoom force 1's


----------

